# 2009 NGRC pictures



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the first of many to come.[/b]

Mikey Rielly, PimanJC and ChiliCharlie in the exhibition center.










Jim Carter's Hospital Car [ Decals by Stan Cedarleaf ].










Goose #7, with Mikey and Charlie at the Colo. RR Museum.










Herb & HeatherReeves, Patsy, Steve, Karissa, & Eric Stockham, Jim & Susie Carter at Colo.RR Museum.










JimC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics J.C. keep em comin! The Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad someone is finally posting some pix.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Good stuff bring on more. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Second of more to come: Exhibition Hall Pix.

























































































































JimC.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. The hospital car looks fantastic and I love the connection of father to son. 

Robert


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great hospital car! Second the nomination on the father and son connection. The center piece of my rolling stock/motive power is a C&S #60. My dad and I climbed all over that engine some fifty or sixty years ago, Just looking at it brings me a feeling of peace and joy.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I've posted the Tuesday and Wednesday layout photos here http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx . I'll post the rest here as the topic title is more appropriate.

Thursday at the 2009 NGRC

San Miguel Southen Railroad -- Dave and Jean Gross 


Beautifully landscaped...lots of colorful plants 











The depot... 










The long view...this is elevated and built across the whole width of the backyard...very impressive 










PaMaBaDe Railroad -- Rick and Joyce Martin


Tucked into the back yard of the house, the layout takes up most of the land. This is the view from the hot tub



















Lots of buildings...lots of things to see 










Mt. Akinbach Railway -- Pete and Linda Doty 


Lots of elevation on this layout...and the elevations block your view of other parts of the GRR...making it look far larger...and it IS large. 










A very impressive Chama like coal tipple and water tank...










Water features and trestles...very impressive 










The depot closeup.... 










HARJAC Mining Railroad -- Harvey and Jacke Young 


A huge mill...and this is the car barn for the layout 










A perspective....half of the railroad...VERY Colorado mining oriented 










A beautiful water tank...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Continuing...Friday's layouts

Rosebud Railway -- Richard and Alice Kloewer

This layout flat amazed me...there's so much track it's unbelievable...almost all of it elevated 











And....there was a second layout....a double helix 










And a cog railway up onto the roof of the garage.... 










Three trains on three separate loops...the effect of all this motion was electric 










Continental Railroad -- Dennis Ferrigno

Big big big...beautifully built into a slight rise in the backyard 











Water features and trestles...love this stuff 










The flatlands next to the water feature 










Evidence of animal activity abounded 











Nepenthes Gestalt and Delirium Railway -- Dave Outterridge and Nancy Ditman

THIS is a garden railway...and live steam ops were in progress 











This was in the front yard too...what a beautiful entrance to the home 










From the other end of the layout...just gorgeous 










With a water feature running through it... 










Gold Dust and Red Rocks Railway -- Byron and Marta Fenton

Another big one...the tall trees blocked the view from end to the other...providing a lot of "new" vistas as you moved around 











Did I say BIG trestle???? 










A great water feature as well...lots to see in it 










Must have a formal photo of train-on-trestle 










Now...into the more urbanized part of the layout... 










A bridge made from soldered together brass keys...VERY unique 










A little town at one end of the layout...just beautiful











Another hidden vista... 










Colorado & Sparktown Railroad -- Doug and Rickie Mayes


Getting ready to run... 











A very nicely formed water feature and bridge... 










Looks pretty real...doesn't it 










On the move...through the massive gardens 










Downtown...this was done VERY nicely 










Moving coal...a very nice vignette 










Denver Garden Railway Society layout at the Colorado Railroad Museum

I was at this layout in 2003...and what you see in the middle where the rocks are...was all that was there then...TALK ABOUT EXPANSION...WOOF 











From the backside...I took this photo while I was riding on Goose #7 










Now...the other half of the layout from Goose #7


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

THAT'S what I call an INCLINE! wow!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike for posting great pictures!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And who said RRs are small. Man those are cool looking RRs. Where do these folks hide? Thanks for the great pics.Mike. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tks Jim C. and Mike R. for the update photos.. Very nice *


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, thanks Jim and Mike for all the photos and info 

Randy


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike
Nice to meet you briefly. We did not make Kevins due to a clinic I was attending which led to further interests. 
Really great pictures. I had a problem trying not to show two coachloads of visitors in each pic ! What a great week.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Third set of more to come.

Thursday after the reception at Kevin's, we went to the Forney Museum. The Museum has a Big Boy, but the space is so tight and room so dark I didn't get any good pictures. Most of the pics I took were focused on cars that I am in the process of bashing. The museum also has a good collection of automobiles and carriages and a large HO layout.


















































































Herb & Heather Reeves [ Reevha ], and Susie & Jim Carter [ pimanjc ] ate great steaks at the Trail Dust.










*More Pictures and vids to come.*

JimC.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Mike, thanks for the pics!! Mike, how did you keep all those names with the RR straight!

Tom h


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 15 Jul 2009 06:45 AM 
Mike, how did you keep all those names with the RR straight!

Tom h

Preparation. 

My first GRR tour was a BAGRS Regional back in 2000. I spent HOURS looking through map books trying to figure out how to get to a tour place...every evening. I did manage to find all the layout...then COSTCO offered a GPS system for sale at a price I could afford. Now a days, I plug the addresses of the layout into Google Earth to see where they are...then I decide what order to visit the layouts. The next step is to enter the addresses into the GPS while sitting comfortably in an easy chair...numbering them in the order I want to visit. The next day, I just start going through the list.

Of note, most of the tours have instructions on how to get to a tour home. In this case, all the instructions told you how to get from the convention hotel to the tour home...so there was nothing to use to go from home to home. Also, if the sponsoring club provides home to home instructions...then you get sucked into the same "tour" that all the others are taking. What results is tour overload at homes...especially if a bus is on the tour. Going it in YOUR order results in fewer folks at each home you visit...and and easier time viewing the layout. 


The second part involves keeping a photo record of where you are. When I arrive at a house on the tour, I simply take a photo of the GPS display...and that's the first photo of the series I take at that home...so it starts the photo string. If you go through all the photos of the convention I have in my MLS space, you'll see these GPS photos.


If you like to go on GRR tours, a GPS makes it WAY easier and faster...and you don't get lost. Oh...and one more thing...it's easy to get home after a long day of gawking....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep! We have a Garmin GPS and it saved my butt! It's well worth the money! Hey Mike, it was great to see you at the CRRM! I'm sorry we missed you at Kevin's but you had just left by the time we got there. 
Hey Jim, how'd you guys like the Trail Dust Steakhouse? It's a fun place to visit!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*This is my Colorado Trip (few pics in this forum with links to my picasa album). I met a few of you in the dealer rooms but mostly I was out and about enjoying colorado.
*
*
*
*Durango and Silverton, If you can do this trip DO IT!! It is listed as #3 in the top ten train excursions in the world and the only one in the top ten that runs purely Steam! *

*Road in the Silver Vista!! One of the best cars for this trip.* 










































*Pikes Peak Cog Railway, it was 32 degrees + wind chill!* 










*My wife standing next to/(under) the Big Boy at Forney Museum* 










*50th Anniversary of the Colorado Railroad Museum *


























*Tried to get a good shot of the accucraft 346 running with the REAL 346 running in the background, Successful even though its a little dark hehe* 











*All in all, I drove over 900 miles in a big loop around colorado I-70 to Grand junction, Down across the million dollar highway (550) to durango, then east through alamosa to south of pueblo and back up. *
*Only had 4 days there (+ 2 for flying there and back)*
*A big run around all over the place trip, but it was alot of fun, *
*Took over 1200 pictures, working on post processing and uploading them to picasa.*


*Picasa Album (somewhat new)* 

http://picasaweb.google.com/andrew....directlink 

*Enjoy.*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Andrew...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Man Mikey you are a techie kind of guy!!!! Hee hee The Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job on the photos guys, looks like everyone had a nice time....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Andrew 

Thank you for posting. 

Randy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great pic's I was looking through them and I said to my self. "Self! You have seen some of these before" The Self remember that I had bought a 3 Disk DVD on the layouts in dever at the Big Train Show.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday, we took the tour to the Colorado RR Museum and BBQ. 

I love those RioGrande colors !





































































































JimC.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim - The little double loop railroad in the lower left photo ... Was that at the railroad museum? It reminds me of the late Bud Brietenbauch, a DGRS member that spend a lot of time on the museum garden railroad. I am wondering if this is a tribute to him. Any fellow DGRS members who might at some light to this?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Jim 

thank you 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

More great pics Jim. Ha you look like one of our club members in that photo. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dell, 
I'm sorry. I have no idea about the origins of this little double loop RR that was at the CRRM. I took the picture to show my grandkids. Their home layout uses the same track plan and is about the same size. Perhaps other MLSers can help.

JimC.


----------

